# Indicador de potencia de audio de más de 100W ¿es posible?



## Selkir (Mar 8, 2009)

Hola Amigos y amigas! 

Estoy viendo de montar un indicador de potencia de audio (http://www.electronicafacil.net/circuitos/Indicador-de-potencia-de-Audio.html), ya que me serviría bastante para ciertos trabajitos que realizo. 

He estado mirando el datasheet del integrado LM3915 (http://www.datasheetcatalog.org/datasheet/nationalsemiconductor/DS005104.PDF) y he visto que tiene varias configuraciones. En algunas de estas configuraciones se utilizan dos integrados; bien, mi duda es: ¿cual de todas esas configuraciones me serviría para medir potencias superiores a los 100W. Siempre suelo trabajar entre 2.000W y 3.000W. 
De momento lo único que he visto más fácil de montar es este circuito y bueno, si se pueden conseguir las potencias que necesito aunque sea encadenando varios integrados creo que podría solventar algunos problemillas. 


Muchas gracias de antemano


----------



## Fogonazo (Mar 8, 2009)

Mira esto
https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/about20384.html

Si el indicador posee un rango de 60db quiere decir que podrá representar potencias con relación de 1000000 a 1, es decir si el led de indicación mas bajo esta ajustado a 0,01W, el mas alto encenderá a los 10000W.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Mar 8, 2009)

Selkir dijo:
			
		

> Estoy viendo de montar un indicador de potencia de audio (http://www.electronicafacil.net/circuitos/Indicador-de-potencia-de-Audio.html), ya que me serviría bastante para ciertos trabajitos que realizo.
> 
> He estado mirando el datasheet del integrado LM3915 (http://www.datasheetcatalog.org/datasheet/nationalsemiconductor/DS005104.PDF) y he visto que tiene varias configuraciones. En algunas de estas configuraciones se utilizan dos integrados; bien, mi duda es: ¿cual de todas esas configuraciones me serviría para medir potencias superiores a los 100W. Siempre suelo trabajar entre 2.000W y 3.000W.
> De momento lo único que he visto más fácil de montar es este circuito y bueno, si se pueden conseguir las potencias que necesito aunque sea encadenando varios integrados creo que podría solventar algunos problemillas.



La potencia que puedes indicar con un LM3915 no tiene límite, pero por algun oscuro motivo siempre aclaran que llega hasta 100 watts. La clave en esto es el ajuste de la señal de entrada, que generalmente tiene un potenciómetro de ajuste y si vos vas a indicar potencias mas altas, seguramente deberás colocarle una resistencia en serie en el extremo por el que entra la señal para lograr un atenuación mayor. El valor de esta resistencia depende del diseño del indicador y de la tensión de salida de tu amplificador, así que no puedo darte valores ahora.

Como el LM3915 tiene cada LED separado del inmediato anterior o posterior en 3dB, cada incremento o reducción de la potencia indicada es el doble o la mitad del anterior. Si vos ajustas el ultimo LED para que encienda con una potencia de 2000W, el penultimo enciende a 1000W, el antepenultimo enciende a 500W y así siguiendo, así que le primer LED enciende con una potencia de 4 watts. Solo si vos necesitas tener indicación de potencias inferiores a esta vas a tener que colocar dos LM3915 en cascada.

Saludos!


----------



## Selkir (Mar 8, 2009)

La cuestión es que me gustaría construirlo para poder medir diferentes equipos, ya que trabajo con varios equipos diferentes.

Es tener algo portátil (o semi-portátil).

No me es imprescindible usar el LM3915 , así que acepto cualquier sugerencia.

Por cierto, ¿que diferencia hay entre barra y punto?


no se si me estaré complicando la vida con al sencillo, pero de momento no lo tengo demasiado claro.


----------



## Mandrake (Mar 8, 2009)

La principal diferencia es el consumo de corriente, en el indicador de punto solamente un led se enciende; mientras que el de barra son varios o todos lo leds, afectando la durabilidad de la fuente, si quieres algo portable.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Mar 9, 2009)

Selkir dijo:
			
		

> La cuestión es que me gustaría construirlo para poder medir diferentes equipos, ya que trabajo con varios equipos diferentes.
> Es tener algo portátil (o semi-portátil).



Si vas a medir varios equipos tenes dos alternativas:
1- Ajustas el ultimo LED para que encienda a la potencia del de mayor potencia (valga la rebuznancia).
2- Pones una llave selectora para elegir a que nivel enciende el ultimo LED, y calibrás este LED para que encienda a diferentes potencias segun el punto elegido en la llave selectora.

Cualquiera de las dos alternativas es trivial hacerla, solo tenes que elegir cual vas a usar. Nuevamente, si el primer LED no te permite llegar a la resolución que necesitas, vas a tener que encadenar dos LM3915, pero dados los niveles de potencia que estas usando...no me parece que sea necesario.

Saludos!


----------



## Fogonazo (Mar 9, 2009)

Si me gustara hacer preguntas diría: ¿ Potencia aplicada a que cosa quieres medir ?

Con este indicador mides tensión de salida del amplificador, pero en el calculo de la potencia influye la impedancia de carga, no es lo mismo 10VCA de salida sobre 16Ω, 8Ω, 4Ω, 2Ω o 1Ω.
Salvo que la impedancia de carga sea siempre la misma y se ajuste a ese valor, la indicación de potencia no sera precisa. 

W = V² / R
Aplicando esto la misma tensión pero cambiando la impedancia por los valores anteriores daría 
6,25W, 12,5W, 25W, 50W, 100W 

Pero tu indicador siempre mostrará la misma "Medida"


Por suerte no me gusta preguntar


----------



## Selkir (Mar 9, 2009)

Es para medir la potencia en varios amplificadores (con la carga conectada, por su puesto jeje)

Las impedancias va de 2 a 8Ω, es raro que utilice de 16Ω.

Lo ideal para mi seria usar un selector para las diferentes impedancias, pero sigo algo perdido :S


Si queréis empezamos otra vez con el tema jeje

Gracias por vuestro interés.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Mar 9, 2009)

Tampoco es complicado arreglar el display para las diferentes impedancias. Antes de empezar de nuevo con el tema ya va siendo hora de que nos expliques para que quieres medir potencia en esos amplificador, por que tal vez haya una solución mas complicada pero mas adecuada a tus necesidades.

Saludos!


----------



## DOSMETROS (Mar 9, 2009)

Empecemos de nuevo . . .

Si vas a medir potencia, necesitas dos datos ! 

O voltaje y amperaje
O voltaje e impedancia
O amperaje e impedancia

Y vos sólo estás midiendo solo voltaje.

Necesitás un transformador de corriente, uno voltímetro y multiplicarlos!

Podrías partir de una pinza amperovoltimetrica barata chinita que deberás modificar para que te multiplique el V x I!

Ya vienen los vatímetros para audio, que son caritos.
O quizás un wattimetro portatil para línea (que son más baratos) e inyectarle al amplificador una senoidal de 50 Hz?

Habría que ver las correcciones . . .

Obvio el voltímetro debería ser True RMS y lo lógico sería medir a i Khz.

La idea es medir una aproximación!

.


----------



## Yoangel Lazaro (Mar 9, 2009)

Yo tengo una pinza que mide amperios y voltaje y la realidad es que es muy útil!

Solo mido la corriente en un solo cable y luego paso a medir voltaje en paralelo a la salida del amplificador, luego me doy unas vueltas por la formula de V x I = W

Así de simple, lo malo es que el voltaje siempre va a ser cambiante porque el ritmo de la música no es constante! 

No sé si este método sea el mas adecuado, pero la verdad que por lo menos te saca de dudas en cuanto a la potencia real y de tu amplificador!


----------



## Mandrake (Mar 16, 2009)

La potencia del equipo se mide, por lo general:
-Aplicando una señal senoidal de frecuencia conocidad entre 400Hz o 1KHz.
-La THD o distorcion en la salida, debe ser inferior a 1% o 2%, siquieres un valor acorde a las normas Hi-Fi; y si es inferior de 10%, para otras normas, p.e. el estandar de DIN. Para este punto es mejor utilizar una computadora con tarjeta de sonido.
-La impedancia debe ser conocida y especificada.
-Con un voltimetro o amperimetro (mejor si es digital) tomas los datos de V o I.
-La prueba se hace en un lapso de tiempo de 1 minuto; o 1 segundo si quieres conocer la potencia de pico.
-Aplicas cualquiera de las formulas anteriormente comentadas en el foro.

Recalco: es mejor utilizar una computadora con tarjeta de sonido de buena calidad, busca en internet y descarga el programa *JustMLS*, cuya funciones te permiten analizar las caracteristicas de los amplificador y parlantes.


----------

